# pansexual =/= bisexual



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2011)

You know I've noticed a few bisexuals calling pansexuals the same.
Here's the extremely short version if by for some fluke you don't understand the difference.
Bisexual unlike pansexual you are just attracted solely to people within the gender binary, meaning you like _*only*_ men and women
Pansexual you are attracted to people and not just in the gender binary, meaning attracted to male, female, transgender, gender fluid and gender neutral and the other gender subgroups and can obviously vary.
tl;dr
Bisexual:  "So what's your orientation?"  "I like men and women"
Pansexual: "So what's your orientation?" "I like sex(with humans[someone went there])"


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

So, what made you feel the need to explain this to a forum full for furries?


----------



## Xegras (Mar 21, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> So, what made you feel the need to explain this to a forum full for furries?


 
Education is the key!


----------



## LafTur (Mar 21, 2011)

I did not know this.  Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## BRN (Mar 21, 2011)

I get this shit all the time. The worst part is after you spend time _explaining_ it to them, since everybody forgets what Google is, they just say "Oh, so you're bisexual?".

Fuck.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> So, what made you feel the need to explain this to a forum full for furries?


 I take it you didn't see the trainwreck yesterday?


SIX said:


> I get this shit all the time. The worst part is after  you spend time _explaining_ it to them, since everybody forgets  what Google is, they just say "Oh, so you're bisexual?".
> 
> Fuck.


Tell them google is your friend.


----------



## BRN (Mar 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Tell them google is your friend.



Then they complain that Wikipedia is full of big words. :c


----------



## Icky (Mar 21, 2011)

You know, I've heard you panfaggots complain about being lumped in with the bisexuals for a long time (like it's such a bad thing to be a bisexual), but I've never actually heard it explained like this. Why exactly was it so hard to say "we like genderqueers too"?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 21, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> So, what made you feel the need to explain this to a forum full for furries?



Because Furries are slow?



SIX said:


> Then they complain that Wikipedia is full of big words. :c


 
Wikipedia is a big word.  ;c


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Because Furries are slow?


 No, I'm............................................
...
...
...
...not.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Pansexual: "So what's your orientation?" "I like sex"


 
So that includes animals then?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> So that includes animals then?


 Humans only duh,
bestiality is a mental disorder caused by lack of intimate relationships expressing itself through projecting itself onto animals.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> No, I'm............................................
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...not.


 
That was directed towards the targeted audience and not at the OP.  :heart:


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> That was directed towards the audience and not at the OP.  :heart:


 I know, it was a joke.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I know, it was a joke.


 
I did say Furries were slow.  >//<


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 21, 2011)

By extension, does straight then imply an attraction to just men/women? What if someone likes anything that has a dick?


----------



## Jw (Mar 21, 2011)

And here I thought that just meant you got it on with kitchen appliances. :V

So bisexuals are only choosing just 2 genders?  I have known one that dated a former male somewhere along the "transition" process. Are they in denial of their sexuality and are really pansexuals?


----------



## BRN (Mar 21, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> So bisexuals are only choosing just 2 genders? I have known one that dated a former male somewhere along the "transition" process. Are they in denial of their sexuality and are really pansexuals?


 
Probably, yes. But, it's more likely they just didn't know the term 'pansexual'.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 21, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> By extension, does straight then imply an attraction to just men/women? What if someone likes anything that has a dick?


 
Cockslut?

Edit: Are you trying to tell us something, LK?  ;3


----------



## BRN (Mar 21, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> By extension, does straight then imply an attraction to just men/women? What if someone likes anything that has a dick?



If they're a male, they're gay; if they're a female, they're straight, but the 'anything' part comes under paraphilias.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 21, 2011)

Who says these labels even matter?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Who says these labels even matter?


 Society as a whole is heteronormative so the labels exist to combat the normative effect by creating another label in order to be considered part of the norm of society and to combat the heteronormativity.
Pretty much because how society likes to label things and freak out whenever someone is outside the norm, if all those terms didn't exist and there was a blanket term even if society became tolerant of glb then they would force their idea of gay down your throat, so that even if you don't act fabulous they would be intolerant of you for not acting so.
The reason why the gay community entails everyone glbt, pansexual and everything is because if it was just glb it would be a fake tolerance to where you would be expected to act stereotypically gay.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 21, 2011)

SIX said:


> If they're a male, they're gay; if they're a female, they're straight, but the 'anything' part comes under paraphilias.


 
Okay let me rephrase that for you

If Bi = "Man âˆ¨ Woman", Pan = "Any human regardless", this implies Hetero/Homo = "Man âŠ• Woman". If correct, what would be the correct term for "Any human with a penis/vagina"?

I'm sure there must be a word for that as well, since there's one for everything else :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Okay let me rephrase that for you
> 
> If Bi = "Man âˆ¨ Woman", Pan = "Any human regardless", this implies Hetero/Homo = "Man âŠ• Woman". If correct, what would be the correct term for "Any human with a penis/vagina"?
> 
> I'm sure there must be a word for that as well, since there's one for everything else :V


 I'd guess it would fall under pansexual.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I'd guess it would fall under pansexual.


 
But pansexual would imply you like sexings with other people too which is _clearly_ inappropriate.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 21, 2011)

I guess I might be pan. I think I might have come to fall in love with Brace and her rabid apostasy.


----------



## BRN (Mar 21, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Okay let me rephrase that for you
> 
> If Bi = "Man âˆ¨ Woman", Pan = "Any human regardless", this implies Hetero/Homo = "Man âŠ• Woman". If correct, what would be the correct term for "Any human with a penis/vagina"?
> 
> I'm sure there must be a word for that as well, since there's one for everything else :V


 
Depends. Any human with a penis or a vagina, who hasn't transgendered, and excluding all else? Bisexual, I think. Depends what you're capable of being attracted to. It's borderline, since 'any human' is at odds with your exclusive clause 'with a penis/vagina'.

ED: Ninja shark. Ninja pedo.


----------



## Jw (Mar 21, 2011)

SIX said:


> Probably, yes. But, it's more likely they just didn't know the term 'pansexual'.


 
Fair enough. Though, that seems terribly nit-picky in my opinion. I mean, if you're bisexual, what is really to stop you from saying everyone (relatively speaking) is okay? Roughly 1-2% of the human population is biologically poorly sexually defined or expressed. Of that percentage, many seek the societal normative and will chose a gender for themselves, with  many less maintaining an "non-normative" gender as a societal reaction to the negative stigma of not being fertile. In that sense, you'd likely have less than one full percent of the population that would be included in pansexual interests and supposedly not in bisexual interests. So this delineation seems pretty narrow to me.

I mean, you're welcome to include them in with you, but that LGBTP-acronym is going to start to get even longer if you tack on more letters to demonstrate the little delineations between the people that are not heterosexually orientated. 

Still, at least I now know what the difference is between the two for sure.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 21, 2011)

SIX said:


> Depends. Any human with a penis or a vagina, who hasn't transgendered, and excluding all else? Bisexual, I think. Depends what you're capable of being attracted to. It's borderline, since 'any human' is at odds with your exclusive clause 'with a penis/vagina'.



No no no. 

E.g. A dude who is attracted to female, m2f and whatever else that doesn't have a penis (possibly excluding pre-op f2m). Does this still count as straight or is there a term for that too?


----------



## BRN (Mar 21, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> No no no.
> 
> E.g. A dude who is attracted to female, m2f and whatever else that doesn't have a penis (possibly excluding pre-op f2m). Does this still count as straight or is there a term for that too?


 
That would count as a *panromantic-heterosexual... I think.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 21, 2011)

What do you call yourself if you went prison-pansexual because you kept dating trans without knowing it, before you came out as a lesbian who was formerly bisexual who was formerly straight?


----------



## BRN (Mar 21, 2011)

Blues said:


> What do you call yourself if you went prison-pansexual because you kept dating trans without knowing it, before you came out as a lesbian who was formerly bisexual who was formerly straight?



Furry.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 21, 2011)

SIX said:


> Furry.


 
\:3/

yiffyiffyiffmurr


----------



## theinkfox (Mar 21, 2011)

so bisexuals don't like people who aren't sexually oriented like bi/homo/hetero instead of pansexuals ?, who like everything else including people with sexual orientation?


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 21, 2011)

Pansexuality is still not accepted by many psychological groups, the concept of "bisexuality" was supposed to cover both anatomical males and females, which by extension can cover most of the fringe sexual identities. 

I do not know where I stand at that debate, but I do know it is being used as a Fad-Identifier.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 21, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> which by extension can cover most of the fringe sexual identities.


 
I'm not sure, plenty of people already have a problem accepting the idea of anything other than "MALE OR FEMALE, NO EXCEPTIONS!". These people barely acknowledge bisexuality, insisting that anyone who calls themselves bi is either gay but in denial or straight but desperate.
And don't get me started on how many different versions of asexuality exist.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 21, 2011)

Pansexuals are just bisexuals that want to feel special. 

What gender someone identifies with doesn't change what sexual organs they have. Bisexuals can still be attracted to dudes that think they're chicks and chicks that think they're dudes.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 21, 2011)

Baww, people are forgetting about the trannies when they think about sexuality.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 21, 2011)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I'm not sure, plenty of people already have a problem accepting the idea of anything other than "MALE OR FEMALE, NO EXCEPTIONS!". These people barely acknowledge bisexuality, insisting that anyone who calls themselves bi is either gay but in denial or straight but desperate.
> And don't get me started on how many different versions of asexuality exist.


 Well clinically speaking bisexuality is an "Attraction to both genders" and at some point people biologically or visually become one of two genders in the end. So the medical community does not think there is need for another classification.



Xenke said:


> Baww, people are forgetting about the trannies when they think about sexuality.


 The medical comunity is out on the functions that cause transexuality as well.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 21, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Well clinically speaking bisexuality is an "Attraction to both genders" and at some point people biologically or visually become one of two genders in the end. So the medical community does not think there is need for another classification.


 Sexes*

If you use genders, the TG people will rage and complain that you're supporting the gender binary.


----------



## ToeClaws (Mar 21, 2011)

Pansexual is a great example of creating ever-more terms to try explain groups of people.   Bi-sexual pretty much covered it because physically a human is either male or female (except for the one in a million who is actually born hermaphrodite).  Whether they feel that gender is an accurate depiction of who they are is a mental and emotional state, not a physical one.  Altering one's gender by surgery alters the outward physical differences, but doesn't ever completely change the individual at a DNA level, thus there are really only the two extremes.  

BUT... people like lots of classifications.  So more terms are created to better explain how people who were perhaps bisexual and who felt that such a term did not fully or adequately explain their sexuality.  And on that note, I don't think we'll ever quite see the end of it because there are probably of people who might use Pansexual who feel it's not really an accurate enough expression of their sexuality either.  For example, what if you got someone who feels 75% drawn to girls, 20% to men and 5% to animals but feels transgendered themselves, likes apples only on Friday and has 6 fingers on one hand?  Eventually... you get some many damned terms it's hard to keep track.

I propose the following catch-all as a fix: Anysexual - let's just say that's potentially anything/everything but "straight".  There, now everyone's happy.  Get back to work.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 21, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Sexes*
> 
> If you use genders, the TG people will rage and complain that you're supporting the gender binary.


Attraction to opposing sexes sexual features (From gender currently held) is defined as Heterosexuality
Attraction to the sexual features of one's own sex is defined as Homosexuality. 
Attraction to any combination of both sexes sexual features is defined as Bisexuality.

Those are the definitions my Psych prof endorses. I agree with them.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 21, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Attraction to opposing gender's sexual features (From gender currently held) is defined as Heterosexuality
> Attraction to the sexual features of one's own gender is defined as Homosexuality.
> Attraction to any combination of both gender's sexual features is defined as Bisexuality.
> 
> Those are the definitions my Psych prof endorses. I agree with them.


 Replace gender with sex, is what I'm saying.

People define gender as the mental construct and sex as the biological property.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 21, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Replace gender with sex, is what I'm saying.
> 
> People define gender as the mental construct and sex as the biological property.


 Ah yes My apologies. I took bad notes.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 21, 2011)

Wait, people have a problem with the word gender?

Regardless if it's binary or not, people are born genetically into one gender (except for a few exceptions, I know).

So, uh... life promotes gender binary.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Wait, people have a problem with the word gender?
> 
> Regardless if it's binary or not, people are born genetically into one gender (except for a few exceptions, I know).
> 
> So, uh... life promotes gender binary.


 Gender is mental Sex is biological, that is what I was forgetting to mention, and Jash corrected.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2011)

Looking back on the thread I see the thread has already devolved into, "pansexuals are just desperate.  No the like people outside the gender binary. There's only two genders, male and female.  You mean sex."

Jeez no wonder the gay rights movement can't get their act together, they can't even stop infighting :\


----------



## Kanin (Mar 21, 2011)

This brings back memories of the Pansexual rant. Good times.

Also I agree basically with what Jashwa said.

Whether you're open to a relationship with a transgendered person or not, if you like both sexes than you are bisexual. There is nothing other than male and female. Yes there is transgendered but that's not its own sex, it's just a state. Whether someone would be this a transgendered person doesn't matter on their sexuality, what matters is if they're accepting enough to have sex with one.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Looking back on the thread I see the thread has already devolved into, "pansexuals are just desperate.  No the like people outside the gender binary. There's only two genders, male and female.  You mean sex."
> 
> Jeez no wonder the gay rights movement can't get their act together, they can't even stop infighting :\


 
Most of the "infighting" I see happening in GLBT I see on here comes from one specific group. And no, it's not the 'B'.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Looking back on the thread I see the thread has already devolved into, "pansexuals are just desperate.  No the like people outside the gender binary. There's only two genders, male and female.  You mean sex."
> 
> Jeez no wonder the gay rights movement can't get their act together, they can't even stop infighting :\


 For the record I am one of those here who is heterosexual, and biologically short of hermaphrodites there are only two sexes. Gender identities aside, and attraction is popularily thought to be biological, not mental.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2011)

Kanin said:


> _*There is nothing other than male and female.*_ Yes there is transgendered but that's not its own sex, it's just a state. Whether someone would be this a transgendered person doesn't matter on their sexuality, what matters is if they're accepting enough to have sex with one.


 The american psychological association would like to have a word with you.
http://www.apa.org/topics/sexuality/transgender.aspx


Xenke said:


> Most of the "infighting" I see happening in GLBT I  see on here comes from one specific group. And no, it's not the  'B'.


Most of the infighting I see IRL is gays and lesbians calling bis desparate, gay and lesbians hating on each other, bis hating on pansexuals.


----------



## Riley (Mar 21, 2011)

Bi (prefix) = 2
Pan (prefix) = all

Excluding species which are hermaphrodites (like sea sponges), every creature on earth can be separated into two distinct genders.  For lack of any more, Pan (all) defaults to two.

Gender is determined by what genitalia one possesses.  If a male and a pre-op MtF transsexual have sex, they are having biologically homosexual intercourse, no matter how pretty his dress looked.

That's all there is to it.  Sex is a biological process, so biological gender identification is what you have to label sexual preference by.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Most of the infighting I see IRL is gays and lesbians calling bis desparate, gay and lesbians hating on each other, bis hating on pansexuals.


 
I see a lot of transexuals yelling at all the other groups that they aren't taking things far enough, even though in reality things need to done a step at a time, not a leap.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I see a lot of transexuals yelling at all the other groups that they aren't taking things far enough, even though in reality things need to done a step at a time, not a leap.


 That's cause people start shit.
That'd be like holding a live grenade holding down the strike lever and then getting mad at people when they freak out.


----------



## Kanin (Mar 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> The american psychological association would like to have a word with you.
> http://www.apa.org/topics/sexuality/transgender.aspx



Too bad that's a psychological state. Because when you talk about sexuality you are talking about something more physical. It doesn't matter whether someone is a guy that thinks he's a girl, he's a guy on the outside still so people who are attracted to guy will be the ones attracted to him. I don't dispute the idea on being transgendered, but the simple fact is you're still going to be either male or female. It doesn't matter whether your parts have been rearranged or not you're still a male or female.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> That's cause people start shit.
> That'd be like holding a live grenade holding down the strike lever and then getting mad at people when they freak out.






Kanin said:


> *It doesn't matter whether your parts have been rearranged or not you're still a male or female.*


 ^aka the live grenade(metaphorically)


----------



## Xenke (Mar 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> ^aka the live grenade(metaphorically)


 
Yea, no.

Biologically, you're one or the other.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Yea, no.
> 
> Biologically, you're one or the other.


 Wow, you know even less about human sexuality and that than someone from alabama.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Wow, you know even less about human sexuality and that than someone from alabama.


 
Chromosomes: XY.

You are a man.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Chromosomes: XY.
> 
> You are a man.


 Homosexuality used to be considered a mental disease.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Homosexuality used to be considered a mental disease.


 
So I guess my point stands.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> So I guess my point stands.


 My point is you're being a bigot.


----------



## Kanin (Mar 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> My point is you're being a bigot.


 
You're throwing around words.

So I'll make it easy.

List what more pansexual is than bisexual. Bullet points.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2011)

Kanin said:


> You're throwing around words.
> 
> So I'll make it easy.
> 
> *List what more pansexual is than bisexual. Bullet points*.


 Likes on top of men and women


transgender
gender fluid
gender neutral
and other


----------



## Kanin (Mar 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Likes on top of men and women
> 
> 
> transgender
> ...



None of those are sexes, those are states. Sexuality is the what sex people are attracted to. A bisexual an have like transgendered, it doesn't make them more than bisexual, it just makes them accepting to the thought of transgenders.

Also gender fluid and gender neutral is just a mental state, if someone is into that that's just there type, doesn't effect sexuality one bit.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2011)

Kanin said:


> None of those are sexes, those are states. Sexuality is the what sex people are attracted to. A bisexual an have like transgendered, it doesn't make them more than bisexual, it just makes them accepting to the thought of transgenders.
> 
> Also gender fluid and gender neutral is just a mental state, if someone is into that that's just there type, doesn't effect sexuality one bit.


 They are genders.
Liking people outside the gender binary mean you are pansexual, if you'd only date a born male and a born woman then you are bi.  If you are up for dating someone that isn't that makes you pansexual.


----------



## Kanin (Mar 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> They are genders.
> Liking people outside the gender binary mean you are pansexual, if you'd only date a born male and a born woman then you are bi. If you are up for dating someone that isn't that makes you pansexual.


That's not a sexuality though. That's a type.

All the things you listed are just differences from gender roles. You aren't special just because you have an attraction to that type. Sexuality is an attraction to a sex, not a personality.


----------



## Riley (Mar 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> They are genders.
> Liking people outside the gender binary mean you are pansexual, if you'd only date a born male and a born woman then you are bi.  If you are up for dating someone that isn't that makes you pansexual.


 
So pansexuality is just bisexuality with lower standards, then.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 21, 2011)

Here we go. 6 pages of bullshit incoming.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2011)

Kanin said:


> That's not a sexuality though. That's a type.
> 
> All the things you listed are just differences from gender roles. You aren't special just because you have an attraction to that type. Sexuality is an attraction to a sex, not a personality.


 Okay let's look at this, if your logic was true then a gay guy would still be interested in a postop mtf.


Riley said:


> So pansexuality is just bisexuality with lower standards, then.


And here comes the, "they're just desperate for a fucking" argument.


LizardKing said:


> Here we go. 6 pages of bullshit incoming.


 Yup, what's funny is I'm not even pansexual and I'm more tolerant than half the people posting.


----------



## Oovie (Mar 21, 2011)

Kanin said:


> None of those are sexes, those are states. Sexuality is the what sex people are attracted to. A bisexual an have like transgendered, it doesn't make them more than bisexual, it just makes them accepting to the thought of transgenders.
> 
> Also gender fluid and gender neutral is just a mental state, if someone is into that that's just there type, doesn't effect sexuality one bit.


 All I feel is I like dudes who think they're dudes, or chicks who think they're chicks. I don't want any technicalities; IT'S A TRAP!

If they turn into some magical blender of manly-women half penis, half ovaries, boobs, adam's apple down the road-- *Throws arms up* Might have more peace of mind just going into denial claiming to be gay.

Maybe if I stare at Rosey O'Donnell long enough I can cure myself of this... Who are the ugliest women on the earth? Need sources.


----------



## Kanin (Mar 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Okay let's look at this, if your logic was true then a gay guy would still be interested in a postop mtf.



If they are accepting of the idea yea, the only thing is a lot of people aren't open to having sex with someone who is transgendered because they feel the idea of changing your body like that to be disgusting.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2011)

Kanin said:


> If they are accepting of the idea yea


 Hold on a second, are you telling me a completely gay male would be interested in having sex with someone that has boobs and a vagina? :\


----------



## Xenke (Mar 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> My point is you're being a bigot.


 
I'm am not intolerant of transgenders. I'd like to see rights granted to them, as well as the whole GLBT community.

I just also recognize that they are biologically either male or female, a point which apparently you can't refute.


----------



## Riley (Mar 21, 2011)

Riley said:


> Bi (prefix) = 2
> Pan (prefix) = all
> 
> Excluding species which are hermaphrodites (like sea sponges), every creature on earth can be separated into two distinct genders.  For lack of any more, Pan (all) defaults to two.
> ...


 
I feel kinda like a dick for quoting myself, but really, biological processes need to be compared to biological labels.  Feelings and secret crushes or whatever have a place, but not in identification of something so black and white as "Do you have a penis."


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 21, 2011)

Gender binary is best binary.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> _*I'm am not intolerant*_ of transgenders. I'd like to see rights granted to them, as well as the whole GLBT community.


 I call bullshit.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I call bullshit.


 
I judge people on their character.

If you're looking at my attitude towards transgenders here, that's because I dislike them as people because they refuse to act like people. (well, Skittle is alright for a good portion of the time)

For example, I dislike you for the same reasons I dislike Ainoko.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I judge people on their character.
> 
> If you're looking at my attitude towards transgenders here, that's because I dislike them as people because they refuse to act like people. (well, Skittle is alright for a good portion of the time)
> 
> For example, I dislike you for the same reasons I dislike Ainoko.


 I dislike you cause you stand on top of a pedestal and start shit and then when what comes out of your mouth pisses people off you backtrack and act like what you said isn't offensive.
Same for you Jashwa, I see you lurking.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I call bullshit.


 Ok, Mr. Victim Complex. 

Let's explain this again like we do in every Brace thread: FAF, in general, does not hate transgenders. FAF just hates a few people on here that _happen to be_ transgenders.


Also, if you haven't realized yet, biSEXuals are attracted to both SEXES. This has nothing to do with what gender a person is. A gay guy could still be attracted to a man that thought he was a woman or a woman that became a man. A bisexual person could be attracted to any combination of TG individuals/mindsets.



CannonFodder said:


> Same for you Jashwa, I see you lurking.


 Bullshit. We've already been over your "reasoning" for thinking that I'm bigoted against TG people and I'm pretty sure every single person except for you, Skittle, and maybe Brace agreed that I wasn't being bigoted but rather ending something because of a violation of trust. 

Also, it's not called lurking, it's called thinking and typing. Maybe you should try the former sometime.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 21, 2011)

ITT: Semantics out the wazoo


----------



## Xenke (Mar 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I dislike you cause you stand on top of a pedestal and start shit and then when what comes out of your mouth pisses people off you backtrack and act like what you said isn't offensive.
> Same for you Jashwa, I see you lurking.


 
Why is pointing out the fact that you gender is based on your genetics, and thus biologically determined?

Science if offensive now?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Ok, Mr. Victim Complex.
> Let's explain this again like we do in every Brace thread: FAF, in general, does not hate transgenders. FAF just hates a few people on here that _happen to be_ transgenders.
> Also, if you haven't realized yet, biSEXuals are attracted to both SEXES. This has nothing to do with what gender a person is. A gay guy could still be attracted to a man that thought he was a woman or a woman that became a man. A bisexual person could be attracted to any combination of TG individuals/mindsets.


 You are using that term wrong.
I know FAF doesn't hate transgender, it's just you don't know what is offensive to transgender.  Calling someone mtf a man is offensive, calling somene ftm a woman is offensive, etc you get the point.
Yes bisexuals are attracted to both sexes, only within the gender binary.
Yes a bisexual can be attracted to transgender, if the person doesn't know.
The difference, though minute is pans wouldn't flip their shit if someone is transgender.


Xenke said:


> Why is pointing out the fact that you gender is based on your genetics, and thus biologically determined?
> 
> Science if offensive now?


Alright then start using citations.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2011)

<This point on everything must be cited.>


----------



## Xenke (Mar 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Alright then start using citations.


 
It's not like it's in every biology textbook, or something.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> It's not like it's in every biology textbook, or something.


 Wikipedia is not a valid official citation source.


----------



## Riley (Mar 21, 2011)

Penis = Male
Vagina = Female

It's not that difficult to figure out.

I fail to see how something this simple can confuse so many people.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2011)

Riley said:


> Penis = Male
> Vagina = Female
> 
> It's not that difficult to figure out.


 Then what about people born intersex?
http://www.isna.org/faq/what_is_intersex


----------



## Riley (Mar 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Then what about people born intersex?


 
Genetic anomaly and a very rare birth defect - the parents/doctors decide which set of organs should be kept, and the kid doesn't die.  If later in life they develop gender identity issues and can't just suck it up and deal, they get a sex change at 18 and stop bitching about it.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Wikipedia is not a valid official citation source.


 
You're not seriously trying to refute the widely known and accepted fact the the XY-chromosome pair makes a male and the XX-chromosome pair makes a female are you?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2011)

Riley said:


> Genetic anomaly and a very rare birth defect - the parents/doctors decide which set of organs should be kept, and the kid doesn't die.  If later in life they develop gender identity issues and can't just suck it up and deal, they get a sex change at 18 and stop bitching about it.


 What if the child is XXY and has both male and female organs and the parents wish to let the child grow up and decide, but the child decides to stay the same?


Xenke said:


> You're not seriously trying to refute the widely  known and accepted fact the the XY-chromosome pair makes a male and the  XX-chromosome pair makes a female are you?


I'm saying that if you used wikipedia as a source at college, your professor would break out a can of beer.


----------



## Riley (Mar 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> What if the child is XXY and has both male and female organs and the parents wish to let the child grow up and decide, but the child decides to stay the same?



Then they die young and painfully because the human body doesn't have enough room for two sets of reproductive organs.

Why yes, my ideal world _is_ made up of people who aren't too busy being pretentious to live their lives.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2011)

Riley said:


> Then they die young and painfully because the human body doesn't have enough room for two sets of reproductive organs.


 *[Citation needed]*


----------



## Xenke (Mar 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> What if the child is XXY and has both male and female organs and the parents wish to let the child grow up and decide, but the child decides to stay the same?
> 
> I'm saying that if you used wikipedia as a source at college, your professor would break out a can of beer.


 
Uh, no shit, that's why I use library, textbook, and college resources.

Besides, it's a fucking basic concept. Kind of like "what is snow" or "the electromagnetic spectrum".


----------



## Riley (Mar 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> *[Citation needed]*



*[Basic knowledge of human body structure ignored]*

Oh right, furries.  Nevermind, carry on.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2011)

Riley said:


> *[Basic knowledge of human body structure ignored]*
> 
> Oh right, furries.  Nevermind, carry on.


 What can't even use google?


----------



## Riley (Mar 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> What can't even use google?


 
Yours wasn't a link, mine wasn't either.  Show me that a human can function as a hermaphrodite with 100% operational capacity in both sets of reproductive organs, living a normal human lifespan, in multiple cases, and I'll retract my statement, no strings attached.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> What can't even use google?


 
Why can't you use common sense?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Why can't you use common sense?


 Can't you even come up with a decent rebuttal?


Riley said:


> Yours wasn't a link, mine wasn't either.  Show me  that a human can function as a hermaphrodite with 100% operational  capacity in both sets of reproductive organs, living a normal human  lifespan, in multiple cases, and I'll retract my statement, no strings  attached.


 http://www.everymantri.com/.a/6a00d83451b18a69e20120a562f9f1970b-320wi


----------



## Riley (Mar 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> http://www.everymantri.com/.a/6a00d83451b18a69e20120a562f9f1970b-320wi


 
That is a picture, not a scientific article.  I know I said "show me a human" but you seriously didn't expect a single picture would cut it, did you?

Article, study, whatever.  National Inquirer, no.

EDIT:  Ah, nevermind.  Tineye helped me out with this one. http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sport/semenya-has-no-womb-or-ovaries/story-e6frexni-1225771672245 

"Caster Semenya has male sex organs and no womb or ovaries"  

Nope, not going to cut it.  100% operational capacity for both sets of reproductive organs, as per my request.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2011)

Riley said:


> That is a picture, not a scientific article.


 Omg, how do you not know about this?
Shi was a olympic athlete that when they found out, shi was stripped of every last one of hir medals and was disqualified _and banned._


----------



## Riley (Mar 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Omg, how do you not know about this?
> Shi was a olympic athlete that when they found out, shi was stripped of every last one of hir medals and was disqualified _and banned._


 
See my edit on the last page.



> EDIT:  Ah, nevermind.  Tineye helped me out with this one. http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/spo...-1225771672245
> 
> "Caster Semenya has male sex organs and no womb or ovaries"
> 
> Nope, not going to cut it.  100% operational capacity for both sets of reproductive organs, as per my request.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2011)

Riley said:


> See my edit on the last page.
> 
> [/SIZE]


 http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/03/27/twin_semi/
It's rare, but it does happen.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/03/27/twin_semi/
> It's rare, but it does happen.


 
Article of the day!


----------



## Riley (Mar 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/03/27/twin_semi/
> It's rare, but it does happen.


 


> They discovered that the baby is a true hermaphrodite, with both  testicular and ovarian tissue, while the other twin is anatomically  male.  Both children, now toddlers, are reportedly growing normally and have no mental developmental abnormalities.




Without any knowledge of what happens when the one reaches sexual maturity, or even if it will be capable of bearing children while still having fully functional male genitalia, I really don't see how this proves anything, but whatever.  



Although, if everything does work fine once it reaches childbearing age, I want to know if it would be able to impregnate itself, resulting in a genetically identical offspring.  That would be nifty.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2011)

Riley said:


> Without any knowledge of what happens when the one reaches sexual maturity, or even if it will be capable of bearing children while still having fully functional male genitalia, I really don't see how this proves anything, but whatever.
> 
> Although, if everything does work fine once it reaches childbearing age, I want to know if it would be able to impregnate itself, resulting in a genetically identical offspring.  *That would be nifty*.


Nifty?  Is that all you have to say?


----------



## Riley (Mar 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Nifty?  Is that all you have to say?


 
Well, yeah.  Really weird too, I guess, but that's all of science right there.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2011)

Riley said:


> Well, yeah.  Really weird too, I guess, but that's all of science right there.


 Ahem, forgetting something?


----------



## Riley (Mar 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Ahem, forgetting something?


 
If you're referring to the "genetically identical offspring" part, then not that I'm aware of.

If you want me to admit I was wrong, you still haven't given me an article detailing a person born with both fully functional reproductive organs living until the average human age of ~75 without any drastic health issues brought on by such a...setup.  The child thing was all well and good, but all it proved is that it didn't die at childbirth, which isn't usually a problem anyway.  It was published in 2007, so 3 or 4 years of that kid's life is missing, and we don't even know if it will be capable of both producing sperm and ovulating when it hits sexual maturity.

But if you are just talking about the pseudo-clone, then yeah, I just kind of find that interesting.


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 21, 2011)

So this entire discussion is about how a few people don't know the difference between "sex" and "gender"? And some transgenders are offended because people won't walk on the rice-paper required to not offend them?

If you are a mtf transgender "pansexual", I will call you a male and a bisexual. It is well understood like that, If you don't like it, tough. Context is what is important; I wouldn't be stating it offensively, so that's not my issue. Being offended does not make something actually offensive.


----------



## Kanin (Mar 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Hold on a second, are you telling me a completely gay male would be interested in having sex with someone that has boobs and a vagina? :\



Sorry I read that backwards, I read FtM.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> So this entire discussion is about how a few people don't know the difference between "sex" and "gender"? And some transgenders are offended because people won't walk on the rice-paper required to not offend them?


 It's gone from, "Oh so that's the differences", to "pansexuals are just bisexuals in denial" to, "bisexuals are gay in denial" and finally hit rock bottom.


Kanin said:


> Sorry I read that backwards, I read FtM.


 Makes more sense.


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> It's gone from, "Oh so that's the differences", to "pansexuals are just bisexuals in denial" to, "bisexuals are gay in denial" and finally hit rock bottom.


 
I'm personally curious if pansexual even means what the people here think it means. I am not sure it does. Maybe I'm not interpreting it right, but dictionary definitions seem to imply sexuality toward more than just people. As well it is a reference to a psychological-like theory that "everything is sexual".

So yeah. Probably just stick with 'bisexual', because 'pansexual' is opening up a can of worms that might make it a more insulting thing.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 21, 2011)

but a transgender is either male or female, pre op or post op, so it's still liking one gender. I don't understand that part

[im not getting into no damn tranny arguments today so don't even try to goad me into it]


----------



## epslion (Mar 21, 2011)

this topic is getting more confusing after each post.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Omg, how do you not know about this?
> Shi was a olympic athlete that when they found out, shi was stripped of every last one of hir medals and was disqualified _and banned._


>shi

She is not a fucking herm you stupid slut


----------



## Blutide (Mar 21, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> So, what made you feel the need to explain this to a forum full for furries?


 Well, someone had too...


----------



## Kreevox (Mar 21, 2011)

Here is a perfect example of pansexualism, at least in my eyes

[video=youtube;osGkiKrnczE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osGkiKrnczE[/video]

Right about 3:20 in is where my statement in the discussion is.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2011)

Clayton said:


> >shi
> 
> She is not a fucking herm *you stupid slut*


 It falls under hermaphrodism, it's just not "true" hermaphrodism.

Also enjoy your infraction.


----------



## Zenia (Mar 21, 2011)

I thought I was just bisexual until I realized that I also like MTF, FTM and naturally intersexed people.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> It falls under hermaphrodism, it's just not "true" hermaphrodism.
> 
> Also enjoy your infraction.


No, if she has a dick, she is actually a HE

and I don't care, it just shows that you can't take a mean comment.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2011)

Zenia said:


> I thought I was just bisexual until I realized that I also like MTF, FTM and naturalyl intersexed people.


 Ah cool, most people don't know the differences between the two.


Clayton said:


> and I don't care, it just shows that you can't take a mean comment.


 If you don't want a infraction then don't break the rules.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Ah cool, most people don't know the differences between the two.
> 
> If you don't want a infraction then don't break the rules.


 Meh, I don't care about infractions.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 21, 2011)

Why must intersexed have completely working reproductive organs? If a man is sterile does that mean he doesn't count as a man anymore?
XXY is still considered herm/intersexed.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Why must intersexed have completely working reproductive organs? If a man is sterile does that mean he doesn't count as a man anymore?
> XXY is still considered herm/intersexed.


 I never got that, it doesn't make sense.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I never got that, it doesn't make sense.


 
It's a double standard, I guess.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> You are using that term wrong.


How?




			
				CF said:
			
		

> Yes bisexuals are attracted to both sexes, only within the gender binary.
> Yes a bisexual can be attracted to transgender, if the person doesn't know.
> The difference, though minute is pans wouldn't flip their shit if someone is transgender.


 No. This isn't how that works.

Bisexuals are attracted to both SEXES.

This has nothing to do with what the person thinks they are. A transgender person will be one of the two sexes at every point, except while transitioning. This means that bisexuals could still be attracted to them. No sexual orientation is based off of what you know about another person's mental state. That's a fucking preference, not an orientation.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Can't you even come up with a decent rebuttal?


 


CannonFodder said:


> Homosexuality used to be considered a mental disease.


 
Learn it before you burn it, holmes.


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 21, 2011)

I looked up the word a little more. It kinda spans so much that it's pretty much worthless. I still don't really buy into it for transgenders either. I don't really see how there can be more than 2 sexes when there's only... the 2 sexes. I don't know why variations on those sexes would mean new sexes? Just say you're bisexual, but it's complicated.

Strictly speaking, a true pansexual is someone who would fuck anything that moves, or doesn't move. Do you fit this term? It might as well be an insult word.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Bisexuals are attracted to both SEXES.
> 
> This has nothing to do with what the person thinks they are. A transgender person will be one of the two sexes at every point, except while transitioning. This means that bisexuals could still be attracted to them. No sexual orientation is based off of what you know about another person's mental state. That's a fucking preference, not an orientation.


 If your opinion was correct, a male homosexual would be attracted to a postop mtf.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 22, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> If your opinion was correct, a male homosexual would be attracted to a postop mtf.


 No, if my opinion was correct, then a male homosexual would be attracted to a postop ftm.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 22, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> No, if my opinion was correct, then a male homosexual would be attracted to a postop ftm.


 K, makes more sense.
_However,_ glb in general are not as open to that as you think they are.


----------



## Zenia (Mar 22, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> Strictly speaking, a true pansexual is someone who would fuck anything that moves, or doesn't move. Do you fit this term? It might as well be an insult word.


That would be insulting... because it insinuates that we pansexuals have no standards at all... and we do. We just happen to like people regardless of gender and gender identity.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 22, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> K, makes more sense.
> _However,_ glb in general are not as open to that as you think they are.


 It's not saying that bisexuals HAVE to like trannies. It's just another trait.

I'm bi, but I don't date bitches or flamers. Does this mean I don't like guys/girls? No, it just means that I don't like a particular grouping of guys/girls.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 22, 2011)

Zenia said:


> That would be insulting... because it insinuates that we pansexuals have no standards at all... and we do. We just happen to like people regardless of gender and gender identity.


 After this semester I'm only going to date pansexuals, cause the person I'm dating is really pissing me off to the point I'm going to dump 'em in three weeks.
(That's why I seem aggravated)


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 22, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> cause the person I'm dating is really pissing me off to the point I'm going to dump 'em* in three weeks.*


 What the fuck?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 22, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> What the fuck?


 I'm going to break up with who I'm dating in three weeks, that's why I'm agitated and after this I'm only going to date someone pansexual.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 22, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm going to break up with who I'm dating in three weeks, that's why I'm agitated and who I'm dating has the mentality of, "you'll never be a 'true' woman"
> After this I'm not going to make the same mistake.


 No, my concern wasn't with the going to break up with him/her.

My concern was with the "in 3 weeks" thing.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 22, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> My concern was with the "in 3 weeks" thing.


 I saw this coming a long time, I do have a reason.
tl;dr of the problem
Imagine-
CF x Jashwa


----------



## GoldenJackal (Mar 22, 2011)

Why is it so hard for some to understand pansexuality? Ignorance doesn't make something less of a reality.


----------



## sek-x... (Mar 22, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> You know I've noticed a few bisexuals calling pansexuals the same.
> Here's the extremely short version if by for some fluke you don't understand the difference.
> Bisexual unlike pansexual you are just attracted solely to people within the gender binary, meaning you like _*only*_ men and women
> Pansexual you are attracted to people and not just in the gender binary, meaning attracted to male, female, transgender, gender fluid and gender neutral and the other gender subgroups and can obviously vary.
> ...


 
Or we could like just keep it simple and all be straight


----------



## Milo (Mar 22, 2011)

seems like too small a concept to create a whole nother sexuality over. although I guess it doesn't seem like a horrible concept to separate roles.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 22, 2011)

sek-x... said:


> Or we could like just keep it simple and all be straight


 Whoa boy, this is not going to end well.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 22, 2011)

GoldenJackal said:


> Why is it so hard for some to understand pansexuality? Ignorance doesn't make something less of a reality.


 
Because life is nice and simple if you get to pretend there's only men and women, all the time, no exceptions ever.


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 22, 2011)

Zenia said:


> That would be insulting... because it insinuates that we pansexuals have no standards at all... and we do. We just happen to like people regardless of gender and gender identity.


 
Ok, I get what you guys are saying now. It's kind of an insulting and unclear word on it's own though. I mean, "to fuck anything" is literally another way to interpret it. It's a bit brutally ambiguous. I'd say it's just a bad word to use in any specific way.


----------



## Chronidu (Mar 22, 2011)

Holy hell this thread is kind of hilarious.

Pansexuality is not as difficult as half this thread makes it out to be.

Pansexuality is the attraction to PEOPLE as PEOPLE and not as a gender.  Pansexuality simply means no matter what is in the persons pants, if you like the person enough, you can be physically attracted to them.

That's it, nothing more.

Male, Female, Trans, Intersexed, Hermaphrodites, Unichs, WHATEV, none of these have ANY effect on a pansexuals attraction to a person.

It's not that pansexuality is about all genders, it's that it is NOT about ANY gender.

It's really as simple as that.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 22, 2011)

Chronidu said:


> Holy hell this thread is kind of hilarious.
> 
> Pansexuality is not as difficult as half this thread makes it out to be.
> *
> ...


 
Hmm... Would someone who might otherwise be hetero- or homosexual, but is able to get over the whole male/female aspect on account of their attraction to a person as a person be counted as pansexual? As an example.


----------



## Chronidu (Mar 22, 2011)

Blues said:


> Hmm... Would someone who might otherwise be hetero- or homosexual, but is able to get over the whole male/female aspect on account of their attraction to a person as a person be counted as pansexual? As an example.



It could be considered along the lines actually.

A case and point, I am a masculine preferring pansexual, but if I were to find a chick who I truly loved, she could be the frilliest girly girl I've ever met and it wouldn't matter because I loved her, and my love OF her as a person would also cause me to be attracted to her, if that makes sense.


----------



## Blutide (Mar 22, 2011)

sek-x... said:


> Or we could like just keep it simple and all be straight


 
Thats just....too mainstream.


-1


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 22, 2011)

Chronidu said:


> It could be considered along the lines actually.
> 
> A case and point, I am a masculine preferring pansexual, but if I were to find a chick who I truly loved, she could be the frilliest girly girl I've ever met and it wouldn't matter because I loved her, and my love OF her as a person would also cause me to be attracted to her, if that makes sense.



Yeah, it makesmuch more sense with clear examples rather than the usual back-and-forth. I think I've experienced that myself on occasion.


----------



## Chronidu (Mar 22, 2011)

Blues said:


> Yeah, it makesmuch more sense with clear examples rather than the usual back-and-forth. I think I've experienced that myself on occasion.


 
Haha no worries, sometimes a quick moment of simple definition is needed, especially on forums like this where everyone is ready to argue over just about anything.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 22, 2011)

Chronidu said:


> Holy hell this thread is kind of hilarious.
> 
> Pansexuality is not as difficult as half this thread makes it out to be.
> 
> Pansexuality is the attraction to PEOPLE as PEOPLE and not as a gender.


 
Sounds like a sexuality for pretentious douches.

And hey, they both start with "p".  :V


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 22, 2011)

Chronidu said:


> Holy hell this thread is kind of hilarious.
> 
> Pansexuality is not as difficult as half this thread makes it out to be.
> 
> ...


 
I recommend looking up the word instead of saying how simple it is and then ignoring it's technical definitions. "Pan" = all/everything, "sexual" = sexual.

Although I understand now what you are saying, that is a here-say definition. That makes it more complicated.


----------



## Conker (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm one of those people that think pansexuals are just bisexuals who want to feel more special. 

You can throw out those definitions if you want, but I still don't buy it.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Mar 22, 2011)

I actually wrote a journal entry on this a few months back: http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1763338


----------



## Spatel (Mar 23, 2011)

There is no functional difference between pansexuals and bisexuals. Obviously bisexuals are attracted to trans/inbetweens. That's implied.

It's more of an ideology: it means considering gender and sexuality boundaries obsolete.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Mar 23, 2011)

Skittle in 3......2......


----------



## sek-x... (Mar 24, 2011)

InsaneNight said:


> Thats just....too mainstream.
> 
> 
> -1



Fucking hipsters.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 24, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> And here I thought that just meant you got it on with kitchen appliances. :V


 
I remember someone's sig, somewhere, saying it meant you had sex with bread.


----------



## Icky (Mar 24, 2011)

Chronidu said:


> Holy hell this thread is kind of hilarious.
> 
> Pansexuality is not as difficult as half this thread makes it out to be.
> 
> ...


Ahaha, here's where I start disliking pansexuals. Your pretentious bullshit is amazing. 


Oh, and I also loved the way you assume all other relationships (gay, straight, or otherwise) are only about what's in the other's pants.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 24, 2011)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> Skittle in 3......2......


 You summon me like the newfags summon Deo.

I've said it before. Bi = two (Male/Female), Pan = 5(Male, Female, Trans*, Gender Neutral, Gender Fluid). Is it really that hard to comprehend?


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 24, 2011)

Skittle said:


> I've said it before. Bi = two (Male/Female), Pan = 5(Male, Female, Trans*, Gender Neutral, Gender Fluid). Is it really that hard to comprehend?


 You tell us. 

Why are sexualities limited off of what the other person thinks of themselves in the head? 

Take a straight guy for example. Are you saying that a straight guy couldn't be attracted to a girl who doesn't associate with any gender and defies gender stereotypes? 

No, because that fucking happens. 

Sexualities are based off of being attracted to another person physically.

A gay man wouldn't be attracted to a woman who thought she was a man psychologically. He'd still not find her attractive, because he doesn't like female bodies.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 24, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> You tell us.
> 
> Why are sexualities limited off of what the other person thinks of themselves in the head?
> 
> ...


 Not true. I know men who identify as gay who are attracted to transmen because they are attracted to men and the idea of a man, etc. etc. NOT the body.
Same with people who identify as straight, lesbian, etc.

You seem to think sexuality is this simple, cut and dry thing. Sexuality is extremely fluid.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 24, 2011)

Skittle said:


> Sexuality is extremely fluid.


 Which is the hilarious irony in this, because you're arguing AGAINST that fluidity and confining bisexuals to only liking males and females while giving gays and straights the ability to like trans people as well.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 24, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Which is the hilarious irony in this, because you're arguing AGAINST that fluidity and confining bisexuals to only liking males and females while giving gays and straights the ability to like trans people as well.


 Not really. I'm stating the actual definition.
Homo = same
Hetero = opposite
bi = two
pan = five

Does that mean people can fluctuate between them? Yes. You seem to be misunderstanding me, good sir.
Homosexuals define themselves as being attracted to the same gender, trans or not.
Heterosexuals define themselves as being attracted to the opposite gender, trans or not.
Bisexuals identify as being attracted to both binary genders male/female.
Pansexuals identify as being attracted to everything, same gender, opposite gender, binary gender, and those outside the binary.


----------



## Icky (Mar 24, 2011)

Skittle said:


> Not really. I'm stating the actual definition.
> Homo = same
> Hetero = opposite
> bi = two
> ...


 
If you're going to go back to the terms and define the prefixes, get the prefixes right at least.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 24, 2011)

Icky said:


> If you're going to go back to the terms and define the prefixes, get the prefixes right at least.


 The LITERAL prefix of pansexual, pan, means 5, in a shortened term.
You can put it as all too but it goes off the idea of the 5 categories of gender.
Male, Female, Transgender, Gender Fluid and Gender Neutral.

and upon googling, I stand corrected. Whatever source I had before was wrong. Excuse my ignorance. My explanation still stands.


----------



## Icky (Mar 24, 2011)

Skittle said:


> The LITERAL prefix of pansexual, pan, means 5, in a shortened term.
> You can put it as all too but it goes off the idea of the 5 categories of gender.
> Male, Female, Transgender, Gender Fluid and Gender Neutral.


 
No, pan- definitely means "all". http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/pan-


----------



## Skittle (Mar 24, 2011)

Icky said:


> No, pan- definitely means "all". http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/pan-


 See my above edited post.


----------



## Icky (Mar 24, 2011)

Skittle said:


> See my above edited post.


 
So. Something like "pintosexual" would be more appropriate?

Grranted, it sounds stupid, but so do half of your special gender terms.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 24, 2011)

Icky said:


> So. Something like "pintosexual" would be more appropriate?
> 
> Grranted, it sounds stupid, but so do half of your special gender terms.


 Pentasexual...Sounds like tent sexual, lul.
Pansexual works since it covers all genders. I was under the impression it was a term coined on the theory that all genders fit under those 5 umbrellas categories. However, I was mistaken.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 24, 2011)

Skittle said:


> Bisexuals identify as being attracted to both binary genders male/female.
> Pansexuals identify as being attracted to everything, same gender, opposite gender, binary gender, and those outside the binary.


 Bisexuals can be attracted to people outside the binary as well. 

Do you think it's like "This person is really awesome. I'd totally go after him/her/it, but OH MY GOD IT DOESN'T DEFINE ITSELF AS A WOMAN MENTALLY."? 

The main point we're all trying to make is that pansexual as a term isn't necessary. It's not necessary because bisexuals can be attracted to both XX and XY. Everyone is either a man or a woman biologically/physically. The actual attraction to specific mental things is just preference. It's not an orientation. Bisexuality covers everything "pansexuality" covers.

Also, other people earlier in the thread were saying that bisexuals couldn't be attracted to trans people.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 24, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Bisexuals can be attracted to people outside the binary as well.
> 
> Do you think it's like "This person is really awesome. I'd totally go after him/her/it, but OH MY GOD IT DOESN'T DEFINE ITSELF AS A WOMAN MENTALLY."?
> 
> ...


 Binaaary~. Pansexual is the more..politically correct term so to say?
Also, to an extent biologically/physically. I will sit an argue to physical aspect for ages and you know this. As for biology, what about XXXY people? :3


----------

